# No Bait (not a fishing report)



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I was taking a walk today and went to the spot that usually has been a good spot for me so I was looking for bait because there hadn't been any last time and I was planning on going soon. No bait  Is this spot just dead now or is it some other factor. I'll have to find a new spot thats close enough for the person I fish with. In the past we've been there and you can get a dinner of nice sized grunts but now theres nothing. The actual land stucture has changed slightly because a bit of it fell off.
Fisherkid


----------



## REELBIG (Oct 3, 2005)

*who cares?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*

i swear to God...this kid is an idiot!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2005)

*You know, I'm new here but...*



REELBIG said:


> i swear to God...this kid is an idiot!


What is the point of your post? If you feel that way about somebody that is obviously passionate about his hobby, keep it to yourself. Practice the discretion of not reading his post, but don't make personal attacks on him. At least that is how I feel you should handle your pointed opinion.

Rob

Hey Kid, keep on a postin', but more importantly, keep on a fishin'


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

*beat me to it*

not like the kid is doing something wrong here. ReelBig got up on the wrong side of the boat or something man. The kid was stating that his bait hole was dried up.

Chill Bro.


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Bait Holes Dry*

Hey Fisherkid
As to your bait spot, the area that is gone I assume slid in, was the side of a canal?
And if so it sounds as though it is sand on the bottom or is now or there is alot of current, these two factors can move fish like grunts around as for sand bottoms fish like to run channels in the sand and they will sit down current and feed in the channel around bends and so on, with sand the channel can move so you may want to try fishing at different distances from shore. 10 feet sometimes can make the difference.
If it is a sand or Rocky Bottom it may be current it can also play a part in the senerio if it is to hard of a current, the fish may wait until it slows to feed, so you may want to check the tides when you are fishing and see if there is a differnce at different times in the tide for the bite.
Sometimes they do go dry for periods of time.
Check these out let me know if it answers the problem.

Fisherkid never let the little minded people of the world discourage you in finding answers, keep asking question and enjoy the freedoms of fishing and America.

Please visit my helpful site http://www.boatlessfishing.com


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Biscayne Bay*

I do believe a bit got in the water and the structure down there probably changed.
I think since the time change it's been low tide there as opposed to high tide. I hadn't thought of that and I'll check the times next time. as an intresting side note right before Wilma I saw when I watched the news a reporter standing in one spot we fished pointing right to our spot that we fish now. it's very close and she was pointing there
Thanks,
Fisherkid 
BF I'm on your site quite often


----------



## KillerWhale (Feb 27, 2005)

sounds like i needs to takes bigreel brim fishin with the ole brim master,,this fool is shoutin at the yungsters,,,have some respect,, hey yo shorty keep fishin there,,,i bet there is some brim too,,,i bet you be killin em,,,they sometimes say crazy stuffs to me,,but i just brush it off like dust yo,,,cause they knows that people like us got the skillz son,,,thats why i was nominated angler of the month,,,,you are a true pimp player,,,keep it up son,,,if youy ever need some pointers just lets me know,,,i got some techniques,,,,,last night i caught atleast 50 sail cats,,,the fridgee is full,,,keep it up and nice to run the hawg jowell with you son,,peece,,,R.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

KillerWhale said:


> ,,,,,last night i caught atleast 50 sail cats,,,the fridgee is full,,,keep it up and nice to run the hawg jowell with you son,,peece,,,R.


keep it real son.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Otter said:


> keep it real son.





KillerWhale said:


> ,,,,,last night i caught atleast 50 sail cats,,,the fridgee is full,,,keep it up and nice to run the hawg jowell with you son,,peece,,,R.


Whats the last sentence mean?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

It means" "Nice talking to you" in ebonics.

Here are a couple links to get you up to speed:

http://members.aol.com/tommydamac/ebonics.htm

http://www.expage.com/page/mygreatnsycebonics

http://www.joke-archives.com/dictionaries/ebonicsdict.html

http://www.urbandictionary.com/


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I never knew there were dictionarys for that. thanks. The rest of it I was able to figure out.
Thanks,
Fisherkid


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Reelbig, I went back and read some of YOUR past posts and funny how they all seem to be attacks on the kid. With the exception of a few of your own "dumb questions", it seems you really don't have anything of intrest to say or contribute to this board or anybody on it. So why dont you keep your shallow comments to yourself. Sure I joined in on givin Killer some grief on the lingo but nobody was mean spirited about it. Hey Kid, like Boatless said, bait holes change. I would try to look for the same type of area around the near vacinity, also consider as water temps drop and seasons change,fish move,you just gotta keep up or better yet ahead of them.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

barty b theres somebody my friend knows who is going to let us fish off there dock out back. it's right by the original spot but about a hundred feet down from there so maybe I'll be able to find another spot from there. My guess is the season changing and that theres a diffrence in stucture underwater since the hurricane. in that immediate area I can check out quite abit and theres parts that are closer to the water. where I was standing I was elevated quite a bit, probably about seven-ten feet above the water.
Thanks,
Fisherkid


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Are there any tips on what to look for to find good areas. Would polarized glasses help see in the water.
Thanks,
Fisherkid


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Polarized glasses do help especially if you guys have clean water. where are you fishing down there? canals,or the ICW?


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I guess it's a channel. On one side is a small bridge and on either side is the wide open bay. Its a pretty good distanse across and I can cast about 20 ft short of the other side which is houses but as far as I know I can't cast to far.
Heres a diagram I tried to draw.








on the sides it opens up to the open bay. by guess is it's about 30ft from the bridge to the end of the pic on the left. the channel is about three times that in width(up-down) I'll probably be in the area monday so I can try to take a photo. The house we'd be fishing from would be all the way to the left and then some more. so it's out of the channel. 
Thanks
Fisherkid
Not to scale


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Just now reading through my post I realized I said thirty feet to the right I meant left.
Fisherkid


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Well the best I can say from your illustration is,
1. try to get your bait as close to the bridge pilings as possible,provided that a current runs through.
2.USE LIVE BAIT!
3.Try to present bait as natural as possible,i.e. float rigs set to different depths and light bottom rigs that you can work back towards you from casting up current.
4. dont overlook the drops in depth especially at the "mouth(s)" of the channel,to the left and right.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Thanks*

for the tips.
I've never considered myself to be to good with drawing.


----------

